# ubuntu-9.04-desktop auf Ext. USB HDD



## amdintel (27. April 2009)

kann man diese Vers auch auf eine Ext. USB HDD installieren so das die PC Festplatte nicht mit einer Linux Installation beschäftigt wird ?


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Vorweg: Ich weiß es nicht mit Sicherheit, ich habe es noch nie versucht!

Hm, sofern dein Computer von USB-Platten booten kann, sollte das eigentlich gehen. Aber das OS muss jedoch irgendwie in den Bootmanager eingebunden werden, von daher würde vermutlich Grub auf deine bisherige Platte installiert werden.

Ggf hier suchen/fragen: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/


----------



## amdintel (27. April 2009)

wieso muss das in den Bootmanger ?
ich hatte das schon mal so gemacht mit einer anderen Linux Vers.  den Festplatten Kontrolle im Biso komplett abgeschaltet damit nix passiert und im Bios als 1. LW die Ext. HDD eingestellt das ging , PC hatte schön brav nach dem einschalten immer schö von der Ext. HDD gebootet , nur ist diese Linux Vers. von alleine kaputt gegangenem die läuft nicht mehr, daher will ich ein anderes Linux nehmen ,
auf die HDD des PC möchte ich Linux nicht mehr haben, ich hatte durch so was, schon mal einen kompletten Daten Verlust.


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Okay, dachte, du willst die Betriebssysteme ohne Hardwareseitige Beschränkung parallel haben. Dann kannst du das ganze aber eigentlich auch ganz einfach ausprobieren- zur Not erst einmal die eingebaute hdd abstecken.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. April 2009)

Er kann ja den Bootloader einfach auf die USB-HDD schreiben lassen. Dann geht das ganze ohne Umwege. Linux ist es total egal, wo du es hin installierst.


----------

